# World War Z



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Just finished this book in 2 days. Loved it! If anyone is into zombie literature this really reads well and fast. This author also wrote the zombie survival guide.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I concur - I read this a few years back in hardcover and really enjoyed it. My good bud Morgan just picked up the softcover this weekend on South Street and I know he's gonna love it.

Looking forward to the upcoming film version, but I am curious to see how they adapt the rather unusual structure of the book.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I read it too. My brother is huge into the zombie apocalypse genre, and lent me the book. It was really good. If you liked it see if you can find "Day by Day Armegeddon"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got the Zombie survival guide in my stack of books to read.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

While Pitt had optioned it long ago to produce, word is now he will star as well.

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/07/2...tions-zombie-survival-guide-recorded-attacks/


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If anyone can pull this off, it's Pitt.

I'm excited to see how this is all played out, especially, like JT stated earlier in this thread, with the way the book is set up. It's not like a straightforward story that someone can adapt to the big screen without taking some "liberties." It's good to see Marc Forster from _Quantum of Solace_ is in the director's chair. This seems more and more that it will actually be worth looking forward to.


----------

